# Rubber Grips for a Ruger Redhawk 41 Mag.



## knifeman6785 (Dec 10, 2010)

I am looking for a set of rubber finger groove style grips for my Ruger.Had my heart set on some Hogue grips,but just got off the phone with Hogue customer service they say they don't have anything except a slip-on type.They say there grips for "Redhawks" only fit .357 mag & .44 mag !! Is this true or just mis-information . Any Help or comments Welcomed and appreciated!! Thanks Brian


----------



## GAR (Dec 11, 2010)

*Grips*

Pachmayr makes a set in their "Decellerator" style that has finger grooves.

If you have the cash and time Herrett's makes a custom grip that is made for your hand.

The frames for the Redhawks are basically all the same. I own three discountinued models (357mag, 41mag & 45 Colt) and the frames are all the same. The only thing is that inside of the grips is a plastic circular grip retainer. There are two differant models of them. Large hole and small hole.

Here is a picture of two of my Redhawks with Herrett's grip's. They make shooting full house loads a pleasure.

Tom


----------



## frankwright (Dec 11, 2010)

This is my .41 Mag Redhawk with Hogue monogrip.

I am pretty sure the #86000 grip fits all calibers of Redhawks.
Super Redhawks have a different grip size.


----------



## maximusmagee (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes the 41 mag redhawk has the same grip frame as the 44/357 redhawks do.  I have the Hogue Monogrip as well.  I used to use it but it didn't fit the palm of my hand very well.  Did make it really easy to hold on to though.

Since then I've just switch back to the standard ones.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 13, 2011)

Pachmayr's on my Blackhawk 44 mag.........work great.....RW


----------

